# Newark Maid



## Llenaresme

En la novela Pastoral Americana, el protagonista tiene una fábrica de guantes finos para mujer que se llama "Newark Maid".- Newark, claro, es por la ciudad de N. Jersey.- Pero qué significa, en este contexto, "MAID"?
Gracias y un gran saludo a todos.


----------



## donbeto

Creo que es un juego de palabras - maid y made. Se pronuncian lo mismo.

Maid - Criada
Made - Hecho, como hecho en Newark

Efectivamente, ¿no había una película con JoLo se llama "Maid in Manhattan"?


----------



## Llenaresme

Si, pero la traducción allí es "Una mucama en ..."
Puede ser que en EEUU se utilice, como decís, en algunos casos, "Maid" como equivalente a "Made".-
Y, la verdad, "se non è vero, è ben trovato"!
Gracias, un gran saludo


----------



## Raquel8

De acuerdo con Donbeto, es un juego de palabras.

No, no son equivalentes, son palabras que se pronuncian de manera similar (por ej. en español casa y caza)


----------



## Llenaresme

De acuerdo, Raquel8, pero no es una frase oral, sino escrita.- La equivalencia referida es al significado.- En tu ejemplo, uno no escribiría "voy a dormir a mi caza".-
Saludos


----------



## donbeto

Aunque puede ser escrito, todavía funciona. Por ejemplo, Maid in China. Made in China es tan común que, al leer, yo reconocería immediatamente el juego de palabras. De hecho, funciona mejor escrito, ¿no?


----------



## Llenaresme

Pero la mente del lector interpreta "lo escrito", y no la pronunciación, por lo que Maid in China, para el que lee es "mucama en China".- 
En mi caso se trata de una marca de fábrica de guantes para señora y he encontrado en la web que Maid puede tener la acepción de muchacha, o doncella (poéticamente), y se usa también como compuesta, por ej. en "lady's maid= "dama de honor", por lo que la acepción acertada sería de señorita, dama, doncella, señora (para las que se hacen los guantes).- Sospecho que algo tiene que ver en su etimología, el "madama" francés, pero será materia para más entendidos que yo.- O también de "maiden", mujer soltera.-
Gracias y un grabn saludo.-


----------



## Raquel8

Llenaresme said:


> la mente del lector interpreta "lo escrito", y no la pronunciación



Lo siento pero esto no tiene sentido.  No es nada confuso para los nativos.  

En un típico chiste en castellano cuando el cuento habla del enchufe en la pared pero en realidad el chiste va por otro lado, pues un hispano-parlante lo capta enseguida, lo que a un extranjero quizás haiga que explicarselo.

Es más, la mente del nativo capta el doble sentido inmediatamente/ simultáneamente.


----------



## Llenaresme

Lo siento, con sentido lo digo, y además, soy nativo: 

Un inglés lee "maid", que se pronuncia igual que "made" y entiende que es "mucama".-
El mismo inglés lee "made", que se prununcia igual que "maid" y entiende que es "hecho".-

Saludos


----------



## EddieZumac

El sentido de "maid" normalmente es "maiden", como dijo Llenareme, que significa señorita, doncella, dama, *y no mucama o criada.*

EJ: Minute Maid Orange Juice, Sun Maid Figs, etc.


----------



## Eddie P

*En Mexico:

maid = sirvienta
maid = ayudanta
maid = criada = housemaid / maidservant

cambermaid = camarera
waitress = mesera
maiden = doncella

I apologize for the spellilng I came to correct it already. By the way look for translations in google.com That may help also.
*


----------



## EddieZumac

c*h*ambermaid
me*s*era


----------



## Raquel8

*maid* |mād
noun
a female domestic servant.
• archaic or poetic/literary a girl or young woman, esp. an unmarried one.
• archaic or poetic/literary a virgin.

ORIGIN Middle English : abbreviation of maiden.

Como indica el diccionario  Oxford, la palabra maiden es anticuada y ya no se usa.  Solo se usa contemporaneamente de manera jocosa en la frase "*old* *maid*" (solterona) o "*maid of honor*"  (dama de honor).

Sorry Eddie, but Oxford Dictionary begs to differ, *maid does mean* *a female domestic servant (mucama o criada).*


----------



## Eddie P

Raquel8 said:


> *maid* |mād
> noun
> *a female domestic servant.*
> • archaic or poetic/literary a girl or young woman, esp. an unmarried one.
> • archaic or poetic/literary a virgin.
> 
> 
> Como indica el diccionario  Oxford, la palabra maiden es anticuada y ya no se usa.  Solo se usa contemporaneamente de manera jocosa en la frase "*old* *maid*" (solterona) o "*maid of honor*"  (dama de honor).
> 
> Sorry Eddie, but Oxford Dictionary begs to differ, *maid does mean* *a female domestic servant (mucama o criada).*



Here is the meaning of "*criada*"
Sustantivo femenino 1: Persona que sirve a otra, o a una  familia, como medio de subsistencia. Por lo general se trata de gente  humilde, sin estudios, que realiza labores domésticas.**Sinónimos:*  china, *sirvienta*, * empleada*, asistenta, fámula, doméstica, *moza*,  *mucama*, asesora, *nana*, ñaña, *chacha*, menegilda, maritornes, bata,  *muchacha de servicio*, asesora del hogar, *empleada doméstica*
**Hiperónimo:* *servidumbre*
2: Persona que ha recibido la mejor educación y cuidados.**Uso:* Anticuado.Adjetivo 3: Femenino de criado

Here I leave you the link as reference...
http://www.definicion.org/criada


----------



## Raquel8

*FROM THE WORD REFERENCE DICTIONARY.*

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=maid




*maid* _n_(domestic servant)criada _nf_sirvienta _nf_México, coloquialmuchacha _nf_




*maid service* _n_( cleaning of hotel room) _Puerto Rico_servicio de "housekeeping" _nf_servicio de mucama _nm


_


----------



## EddieZumac

Raquel8 said:


> *maid* |mād
> noun
> a female domestic servant.
> • archaic or poetic/literary a girl or young woman, esp. an unmarried one.
> • archaic or poetic/literary a virgin.
> 
> ORIGIN Middle English : abbreviation of maiden.
> 
> Como indica el diccionario  Oxford, la palabra maiden es anticuada y ya no se usa.  Solo se usa contemporaneamente de manera jocosa en la frase "*old* *maid*" (solterona) o "*maid of honor*"  (dama de honor).
> 
> Sorry Eddie, but Oxford Dictionary begs to differ, *maid does mean* *a female domestic servant (mucama o criada).*


Yes Raquel, I see that Oxford has "female domestic servant" as the main meaning, but since there are exceptions like "old maid" and "maid of honor", the Oxford definition is not 100%.


----------



## Raquel8

Maid used in the phrases old maid and maid of honor is not an "exception" but the second acepción (and the abbreviation of maiden).  

*maid* |mād
noun
a female domestic servant.

*• archaic or poetic/literary a girl or young woman, esp. an unmarried one.
• archaic or poetic/literary a virgin.

ORIGIN Middle English: abbreviation of maiden.

*Maybe this can better explain it to you.

http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=maid*



*


----------



## EddieZumac

Raquel8 said:


> Maid used in the phrases old maid and maid of honor is not an "exception" but the second acepción (and the abbreviation of maiden).
> 
> *maid* |mād
> noun
> a female domestic servant.
> 
> *• archaic or poetic/literary a girl or young woman, esp. an unmarried one.
> • archaic or poetic/literary a virgin.
> 
> ORIGIN Middle English: abbreviation of maiden.
> 
> *Maybe this can better explain it to you.
> 
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=maid*
> 
> 
> 
> *


Raquel, thanks for spending the time to explain things for me.


----------



## Llenaresme

Gracias a todos y un gran saludo...


----------



## abb1025

I think that in the book maid does mean girl/maiden because the factory has been in the character's family for something like 100 years, and that usage was  common in the past but almost unheard of now. 

The criada meaning of the maid/made joke is also common, as in the brand name for a line of kitchen products: Rubbermaid.


----------



## EddieZumac

abb1025 said:


> I think that in the book maid does mean girl/maiden because the factory has been in the character's family for something like 100 years, and that usage was  common in the past but almost unheard of now.
> 
> The criada meaning of the maid/made joke is also common, as in the brand name for a line of kitchen products: Rubbermaid.


Thanks, what you said makes me feel better.


----------



## Llenaresme

Aun con el traductor (mi inglés es nulo abb1025), no entiendo bien lo que escribís, y menos en la segunda frase.-
En fin, igualnente, gracias y un gran saludo.-


----------



## Txiri

EddieZumac said:


> Thanks, what you said makes me feel better.



Hi, EddieZumac:  you pointed out earlier in the thread the brand of dried fruit called Sun Maid.  Here's a link to some images of the brand.

When I was a little child I didn't know that raisins were dried grapes.  Yet you can see that the Sun Maid Raisin girl carries a tray of (green) grapes.  The logo and brand name obviously are meant to suggest that the sun makes raisins out of grapes by drying them.  In this post-industrialized society, leaving fruit out to dry in the sun doesn't produce enough product to make money at.   But I digress.  

For a product called "Newark Maid", the predominant meaning of maid is young girl, as opposed to servant.  The gloves are "made in  Newark", but they are also "made for" young maidens, young ladies, and older women, that is, any female whose class rank at that time would have required her to go out with her hands covered.  

On the other hand, it wouldn't surprise me  to see that some native speakers aren't familiar with the meaning of "maid" as "doncella", but rather only as "criada."


----------



## Pablo Peligroso

abb1025 said:


> Rubbermaid.


Maid of rubber ...


----------



## EddieZumac

Txiri said:


> Hi, EddieZumac:  you pointed out earlier in the thread the brand of dried fruit called Sun Maid.  Here's a link to some images of the brand.
> 
> When I was a little child I didn't know that raisins were dried grapes.  Yet you can see that the Sun Maid Raisin girl carries a tray of (green) grapes.  The logo and brand name obviously are meant to suggest that the sun makes raisins out of grapes by drying them.  In this post-industrialized society, leaving fruit out to dry in the sun doesn't produce enough product to make money at.   But I digress.
> 
> For a product called "Newark Maid", the predominant meaning of maid is young girl, as opposed to servant.  The gloves are "made in  Newark", but they are also "made for" young maidens, young ladies, and older women, that is, any female whose class rank at that time would have required her to go out with her hands covered.
> 
> On the other hand, it wouldn't surprise me  to see that some native speakers aren't familiar with the meaning of "maid" as "doncella", but rather only as "criada."



Hi Txirti.
I totally agree with you regarding the use of the word "maid".

In Selma, California, on Route 99, there is a huge billboard that says: "Selma, the raisin capital of the world".
The sign is for Sun Maid. They also have a "company store" there where you can buy all kinds of goodies that they produce. AS far as drying the grapes in the sun, at least 10 years ago they still did it that way. They put paper between the vines and lay the grapes on the paper to be dried by the sun. I have seen this process. If it rains, the crop is ruined.

Best regards..... Eddie


----------



## abb1025

Llenaresme said:


> Aun con el traductor (mi inglés es nulo abb1025), no entiendo bien lo que escribís, y menos en la segunda frase.-
> En fin, igualnente, gracias y un gran saludo.-



Siento que no me hayas entendido, pero escribí en inglés porque mi español no es muy avanzado. De todos modos, lo trato de explicar. Digo que en la novela, la fábrica de guantes es bien viejo, porque el padre del personaje la estableció. Hace cien años, la palabra maid se entendía como doncella, pero ahora no, se entiende casi sólo como criada. Entonces el chiste es que los guantes son hechos (made) para las doncellas (maids).

En la segunda frase quiso decir que ahora, así que la gente entiende la palabra maid casi solamente como criada, hay otro chiste que se encuentra en una marca de recipientes de cocina: rubbermaid. Rubber = goma;  made = hecho; maid = criada. Las criadas trabajan en cocina. Entonces etsos productos son hechos (made) de goma (rubber) para las criadas (maids).

Saludos.


----------



## Eddie P

Llenaresme said:


> Pasé la respuesta de abb1025, pero no logro entender qué quiere decir, especialmente el segundo párrafo.- Aparentemente lo de "doncella" no va, y lo de maid/made si.-
> Muchas gracias a todos por la ayuda y el esfuerzo.-




*Lo que me viene a la mente en el inicio del enlace es Newark maid. Ayudanta de esa compañia.

"ayudanta de Newark" es todo...
*


----------



## Lau Lau

donbeto said:


> Efectivamente, ¿no había una película con *J.Lo. que *se llama*ba* "Maid in Manhattan"?



Muy buena  (La aportación. La película...)


----------



## Lau Lau

Raquel8 said:


> Lo siento pero esto no tiene sentido.  No es nada confuso para los nativos.
> 
> En un típico chiste en castellano cuando el cuento habla del enchufe en la pared pero en realidad el chiste va por otro lado, pues un hispano-parlante lo capta enseguida, lo que a un extranjero quizás ha*y*a que explic*á*rselo.
> 
> Es más, la mente del nativo capta el doble sentido inmediatamente/ simultáneamente.


----------



## Llenaresme

Gracias abb1025, ahora entiendo.-
Un gran saludo


----------



## Raquel8

Llenaresme said:


> una fábrica de guantes finos para mujer


Creo que la respuesta está en el tipo de guantes fabricados.    

Si lo de guantes finos se refiere a guantes de vestir entonces los guantes serían para una maid(en) = doncella, señorita

Si los guantes fueran simplemente funcionales/utilitarios del tipo que usaban las mucamas, entonces seria maid = mucama.


----------



## Llenaresme

Si, Raquel, finos es de la mejor calidad y de vestir.-
Sería interesante saber si en algun momento, por lo que parace ahora no, el apócope "maid" por "maiden" se usó más o menos indistintamente en el habla inglesa.-
Gracias y un gran saludo


----------

